# Yellow ! under Wan mini port!!!!



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

I have been having issues with hanging at the boot screen lately and decided to have a look see in my device manager. There is a yellow exclamation point next to wan mini port. When I open it it says Wan mini port (atw),network adapter, manufacturer, American online, then it goes on to says NDIS.VxD,NTKERN. VxD device loader could not be loaded for this device, code 2.

I don't use American online, we do have AIM instant messenger. I did tryy to update the driver, but it couldn't find it. 

There are no check marks in the boxes under Device usage.
Any ideas! Thanks!


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Bumping up from page 3


----------



## tracer357#1 (Jul 19, 2004)

Steppinstone said:


> I have been having issues with hanging at the boot screen lately and decided to have a look see in my device manager. There is a yellow exclamation point next to wan mini port. When I open it it says Wan mini port (atw),network adapter, manufacturer, American online, then it goes on to says NDIS.VxD,NTKERN. VxD device loader could not be loaded for this device, code 2.
> 
> I don't use American online, we do have AIM instant messenger. I did tryy to update the driver, but it couldn't find it.
> 
> ...


try this see if this helps.

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=261766

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=192397


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks Tracer, I looked both those links over and neither seems to address the issue.
I am not good with network type stuff so I am not sure if this is even needed since I have cable internet and have for years. 

I just realized I wrote this in the wrong place so I amgoing to ask that it be moved to Networking!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Why don't you just delete it


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

I'll give it a try Candy!! Wasn't sure if I could just delete it with out repercussions!


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Okie dokie!  It is longer listed in my device manager but I still have the lag at boot-time. When I went to remove it, I was asked to insert my win 98 disk and it said it couldn't find a file, aol something or other and I hit cancel after trying the other options and then the ,would you like to reboot box came up and I have rebooted twice since then and still get about a 3 minute lag at the boot screen.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What operating system?

Did this lag just start? Or has it always been there?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

go to here and download 'Hijack This!'.
First make a folder on your computer in my documents called Hijackthis and then Unzip it to that folder.
Then doubleclick the Hijackthis.exe. 
Click the "Scan" button, when the scan is finished the scan button will become "Save Log" click that and save the log. 
Go to where you saved the log and click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" then Paste the log back here in a reply.
It will possibly show issues deserving our attention, but most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, 
so *do NOT fix anything yet.*
Someone here will be happy to help you analyze the results.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Candy it's Win98 se, It started lagging about a month ago! It starts going thru the boot process, Hit's the boot screen, says something to the effect of.... blah blah,mouse detected,keyboard detected then hangs a bit, at the bottom of this screen it says to hit F1 to enter set-up, it will hang then say fireball (???) hard-drive detected hangs for moment then loads. I don't hit the F1 it just goes thru on it's own after a long hang...
Derek here's my HJT log, I do try to look at my hjt log every so often!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 7:27:03 AM, on 11/17/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WILD FILE\GOBACK\GBPOLL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\GWHOTKEY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZLCLIENT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\INTERNAT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGITECH\ITOUCH\ITOUCH.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://charter.msn.com/
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GRA] C:\CABS\grainstall\GRA.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRAM FILES\avgcc32.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Multi-function Keyboard] GWHotKey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [GoBack Polling Service] C:\Program Files\Wild File\GoBack\GBPoll.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\LADDY MARKINGS\AIM.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YHEXBMES0521.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YHEXBMES0521.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSJAVA.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSJAVA.DLL
O12 - Plugin for .hpb: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nphpipb.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {33288993-5664-11D4-8B5B-00D0B73B3518} (ell Class) - http://www.ea.com/downloads/games/common/ieell.cab
O16 - DPF: {928626A3-6B98-11CF-90B4-00AA00A4011F} (SurroundVideoCtrl Object) - http://carpoint.msn.com/Components/Ocx/SurVid/MSSurVid.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A57B18E-2F5D-11D5-8997-00104BD12D94} (compid Class) - http://www.gateway.com/support/contact/serial/gwCID.CAB
O16 - DPF: {C3DFA998-A486-11D4-AA25-00C04F72DAEB} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://sc.groups.msn.com/controls/PhotoUC/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A54032D-31F7-400D-B184-83B33BDE65FA} (MSN File Upload Control) - http://sc.communities.msn.com/controls/FileUC/MsnUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {AE1C01E3-0283-11D3-9B3F-00C04F8EF466} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/Z4/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://cs7.chat.sc5.yahoo.com/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {D18F962A-3722-4B59-B08D-28BB9EB2281E} (PhotosCtrl Class) - http://photos.yahoo.com/ocx/us/yexplorer1_9us.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yse/ymmapi_416.dll
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52....apple.com/saba/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} (YAddBook Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/yautocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab27513.cab
O16 - DPF: {E5D419D6-A846-4514-9FAD-97E826C84822} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {B69F2A9C-E470-11D3-AFA3-525400DB7692} (Actimage Room Control) - http://hutchence.armstrong.com/ib/databases/actimage40803.cab
O16 - DPF: {9E17A5F9-2B9C-4C66-A592-199A4BA1FBC8} - http://pictures02.aim.com/ygp/aol/plugin/upf/AOLUPF.en-US-AIM.9.5.1.7.cab

Thanks all!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, I'll leave the log to Derek, but I don't see anything there that would make the system hang.

Can you access the bios setup by hitting the F1 key, then save changes, even though you have made none, then reboot and see if the lag is still there?


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Well for some reason F1 didn't get me anywhere so I hit F2 instead, then saved changes, things are still the same.I am hoping to get a new computer soon ,then I was going to dump everything on this one and start with a fresh install. I am just happy it still loads at all  
Take care!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Does the bios setup have something called S.M.A.R.T. enabling for the hard drive? 

Sometimes failing hard drives will exhibit that behavior.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

I am not sure Candy, how would I check?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Look around in the bios, it will be obvious if it's there.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I was looking for an AOL start up but nothing there


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

I poked around in the bio's, not as scarey as I thought it would be  , I did not see anything pertaining to Smart! Other than that I wouldn't know whats what in there.

Derek,I did do a file search and found some aol files. I am not sure how they got there but I 'm working on getting them out. When I saw the Yellow ! and it's properties told me american online, I searched around and the only thing I could find stated that it causes the boot up lag or a shut down lag. I am pretty sure I have two seperate issues here. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you post the contents of the autoexec.bat and config.sys files via the start, run, type sysedit and hit ok......


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Here it is!
SET BLASTER=A220 I7 D1 H7 P330 T6
SET SBPCI=C:\SBPCI
@C:\PROGRA~1\bootup.exe
@C:\PROGRA~1\WILDFI~1\GOBACK\GB_PROG.EXE /i C:975
@ECHO OFF
PROMPT $P$G
PATH=C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND;C:\;C:\CDROM;C:\BRCD\BIN;C:\BRCD\COMMAND;C:\PROGRA~1

@SET CLASSPATH=C:\PROGRA~1\PHOTOD~1.1\ADOBEC~1

Rem TShoot: DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\HIMEM.SYS /TESTMEM:OFF /M:1
DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\HIMEM.SYS /TESTMEM:ON
DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\EMM386.EXE NOEMS x=b7ff-bfff
DOS=HIGH,UMB
Files=150
Buffers=80
Stacks=12,256


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, just for fun, start, run, type msconfig and hit enter. Uncheck process autoexec.bat and config.sys then restart to see what kind of delay there is.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Still the same! Thanks for trying!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Grrrrrrrrr..........

Long shot, in safe mode, same lag? Where is it lagging, AFTER the Windows splash screen or before?


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Same lag coming out of safe mode! It lags before the splash screen. I am thinking the hard drive is starting to go, that is where it seems to lag. I never used to see this screen as it would always roll by fast and you'd only catch a quick glimpse. It starts to lag right after it detects the keyboard and mouse, like it's thinking then it gets to the hard drive detects it, then loads.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think I mentioned that above 

Can you download the drive diagnostics from the hard drive manufacturer and scan the drive?


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks for all your help Candy, I think I am going to hold off the HD test until my brother gets back in town to help surpervise the operation 
I'll spend the next few days searching around to see what kinds of updates I can give the old dog... Take care!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Let us know what happens.


----------

